# What's a good, inexpensive boombox that's NOT touch sensitive...



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm not sure what it's called but for example if you set it on a table and bang the table then the boombox will skip and not play the disk correctly..you know what I mean?
I'v been having this problem quite a bit, I even had a Sony one earlier and yesterday I bought one and same problems..my friend said she bought an even pricier one for her mom and same problem..

Does that mean they're all like this?

Does anyone know of one that's NOT like this? 
I need one that plays different kinds of CD's. What should I look for so I don't buy a sensitive one? they don't really say anything on the box..which sucks. :/

-Thanks!


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Solution 1: Don't bang the table the CD player is sitting on.

Solution 2: Put the CD player on a sturdier table.


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

SpywareDr said:


> Solution 1: Don't bang the table the CD player is sitting on.
> 
> Solution 2: Put the CD player on a sturdier table.


lol I agree, it's just for my parent's they can get a little crazy at times but I told them the same thing. But there is one that I just returned and it wouldn't even play normally when I had it on my bed..it was really crappy.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Put all their music on an iPod/MP3 player?


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

I can try that if they'd be into it it's just usually they like to get together with people and listen out loud..they'v just always liked boomboxes they're old school but I will def. suggest an ipod type thing.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you will not find one that will be 100 percent shock proof. I also agree about the ipod or even smart phone. Then all you need to do is to purchase bluetooth speakers or speakers with audio ports. Me, I use bluetooth speakers.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Maybe a foam rubber pad under the player

BG


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

I'll second the foam rubber pad. 
I still play LPs, and get a bit carried away with the volume, that starts harmonics going in the cabinet that starts feeding back through the turntable and into the amp then back to the turntable and through the amp getting louder each time, a foam pad under the turntable doesn't completely eliminate feedback, but allows higher volume before feedback starts. (the LP always sounds better than a CD, so I put up with it!)

Very few boom boxes have any kind of real skip protection. Portables like walkman etc, and most car units have skip protection but boom boxes, like house stereos are generally made to sit somewhere stable.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Kendallt: Have you tried a Dynamat instead? They're designed for the purpose of sound suppression and sound perfect for your setup.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

ebackhus said:


> Kendallt: Have you tried a Dynamat instead? They're designed for the purpose of sound suppression and sound perfect for your setup.


 Haven't tried that particular brand, but I'll look into it!

thanks!


----------

